# First Cownose Stingray of the Year



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

The Cownose and Big Stingrays are starting to show up in Port O'Connor and Bowfishing has really started to turn on. Crongrats to Ison Sadler on a New Texas Bowfishing Record Sheep Head at 9.1 lbs a full 3 lbs heavier than the Old State Record. My open weekend dates in April are 11 & 18 if your interested.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's awesome. Thanks for the report


----------



## Daigs (May 5, 2014)

That had to be a blast.


----------

